# Need some help



## Skunky (May 24, 2010)

I had no idea where else to post this and it may be because I'm kind of emotionally fucked right now that I couldn't find the spot to do this.
I need some help with a place to go, and stay, and where I can possibly try to get a job.
I came from Waco, Texas up to Indianapolis, Indiana (of course) to be with someone, you're probably shaking your head now, and that went to shit. Actually, a huge pile of shit.
Now I am looking for somewhere to go, because I just can't stay here anymore.
I am needed to leave pretty much asap, because it's clear that he doesn't want me here anymore.
I'm willing to clean n shit, just I don't cook because it's something I'm bad at.
Just, I don't know, I need some help.


----------



## finn (May 24, 2010)

I know of some good summer squatable DC areas (if you have a tent/hammock/bivy), and it's pretty good for job hunting, but it's a pretty good distance from where you are.


----------



## Pheonix (May 24, 2010)

I'd let you stay out at my farm in OK but it's so far out in the country that if you have no vehicle you have no chance of finding a job. I'd say the best place I can think of and it's not very far from you is Columbus,OH. Its not like it used to be there but if you go to Bernie's distillery at night you will find the columbus punk crowd and someone there might be able to help you. its on 16th ave and N high st across from the OSU campus


----------



## graven (May 25, 2010)

If you are looking for a town with things to do, people to hang out with, and hell of a lot of resources for those in need, I recommend Ann Arbor, MI. It's not too far from Indianapolis, there's a lot of young folks there, and the town is pretty much used to seeing people from all over the world hang out there. Getting a job, a place, some connections shouldn't be tough.

Ann Arbor Food, Shelter, and Assistance
MySpace - Fleetwood Diner - 62 - Female - Ann Arbor, Michigan - myspace.com/fleetwooddiner
Ann Arbor Webcam - Weather Ann Arbor, University of Michigan (Ann Arbor, United States)
Culture in Ann Arbor, Michigan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Punk Week on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Pheonix (May 25, 2010)

when I was in Ann Arbor in 2000 the dermatology department at the university hospital paid me $150 to take 5 eraser size chunks of skin out of my ass. they where doing testing for suntan lotions. All they homeless were doing it. don't know if they still are but its easy money, the only thing is you have to have pale skin with no tan on your ass


----------



## Skunky (May 26, 2010)

Well, I appreciate all the help you all have given me so much.
But last night I was able to work everything out and now everything is pretty fine.
Well, pretty excellent actually.
I'm glad I was able to work things out and all that crap.

<3


----------



## Pheonix (May 26, 2010)

good to here it but keep what we said in mind just in case you find yourself with the need to leave again


----------

